# Bye Bud



## TK Bunnies (Jul 9, 2007)

I just wanted to say bye to a very special bunny that hasjust crossed the bridge. Good bye our little buttercup bunny (aka Bud).


----------



## myLoki (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry about your bunny boy. Binky free Bud. 


t.


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Jul 9, 2007)

Binkie free Bud.:rainbow::bigtears::bigtears:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this terrible news.

Binky Free Bud.

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## Michaela (Jul 10, 2007)

I am so sorry... :sad:

Binky free little Bud :rainbow:

_~Michaela and the girls~_


----------



## TK Bunnies (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks every one. I miss him and so do Kali and Teacup. :rip:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 12, 2007)

I especially want everyone to know that Bud and Kali came from the humane society in La Crosse and that Bud went probably a long time with intermittent symptoms which even the vets did not catch.

Bud was a big lovable guy and TK and her family loved him a lot. 
I'm hoping that they are going to adopt some more bunnies from us because they are GREAT bunny parents and thats the kind of people we want our bunnies to go to!!!


Goodby Bud ..you had a great last home and I'm sure you're doing binkies at the bridge.


----------



## bat42072 (Jul 13, 2007)

RIP Bud.... YOU are in our thoughts


----------

